# Install flats on a b52



## Wes Delaney (Mar 29, 2015)

So Iv been shooting a lot since it's warming up. I have been doing a lot of reading and came to the conclusion that bands seemed to be prefers to tubes.
So after I went through the black truemark bands I had original installed I figured I would try flats out.

I have been practicing cuttin different withs of the golds gym exersise bands at the moment (I understand TBG is the best). I attach the pouch to be bands like most videos on the internet. But I wrap the band around the fork and tie it in place twice on each fork. One tie goes after the below the fork bend and one on top to keep the bands lined up.
It works good but I need to find real TBG locally and a frame Ben for flats.
Also did get a couple fork hits that trashed a few band sets. That's why I'm only useing the golds gyms stuff for practice making he bands.
Wes
Just try loading a rock in your .22


----------



## SlingshotBill (May 29, 2014)

Are you using the green ones?


----------



## Wes Delaney (Mar 29, 2015)

I got the pack with yellow weakest red medium and blue heavyer Iv gone through almost all made a few mistakes as I figured I would.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

there is nothing wrong with the golds bands,but your point where you said TBG is the best that is a matter of opinion some people love gum rubber some swear by latex some love office bands some love linatex ,my point is there is no better or best it's all in what you like,for the price and ease of purchase because you can just go to the store and buy them i like golds bands,if you cut and taper in the right measurements they are great,no shipping cost or waiting for them to be shipped is just the icing on the cake :king:


----------



## Wes Delaney (Mar 29, 2015)

bigron said:


> there is nothing wrong with the golds bands,but your point where you said TBG is the best that is a matter of opinion some people love gum rubber some swear by latex some love office bands some love linatex ,my point is there is no better or best it's all in what you like,for the price and ease of purchase because you can just go to the store and buy them i like golds bands,if you cut and taper in the right measurements they are great,no shipping cost or waiting for them to be shipped is just the icing on the cake :king:


I like them a lot. I only say TGB is best because it seems to be the industry standard for flats. I really like a good solid tube (truemark black). I just got the green golds today. I work for walmart so the true icing on the cake is I get 10% discount and don't have to wait for shipping.


----------



## Wes Delaney (Mar 29, 2015)

Well it's my weekend and I have the next two nights off. I believe there will be a lot of band expirment soon going on. I will let you guys know of my success and failures. I just mounted a set of green golds bands 1" x 11" with 8" active band. I'm going to lose the wrist brace this weekend too.


----------



## SlingshotBill (May 29, 2014)

What did you find out? and im curious to see your groups with that rig


----------



## Wes Delaney (Mar 29, 2015)

SlingshotBill said:


> What did you find out? and im curious to see your groups with that rig


It wasn't to bed. The first hing I did before leaving the house was remove the wrist brace. I went for a walk down the power lines. The accuracy for shorter ranges seems to be close to what I was getting with the tubes. I think I need cut the active band length just a little bit or try doubling the greens like I did the with reds. Let me tell you one thing it is a real blast. I think this set up was working best with nickel to quarter sized rocks.
P.s. Almost got attacked by a dog on my way home! I reached for the slingshot and put a rock into he pouch before the owner started yelling at the dog and called it back to the yard.


----------



## Wes Delaney (Mar 29, 2015)

I like this forum, you guys are really friendly!


----------



## Wes Delaney (Mar 29, 2015)

Wes Delaney said:


> SlingshotBill said:
> 
> 
> > What did you find out? and im curious to see your groups with that rig
> ...


Let it be known with this way of attaching the bands to the fork you need to take a quick look at your bands specifically the fork end. when the power band is stretched tight bands can slip off the fork if it's too close to the end.
Iv gotten a few fork hits mostly shoot gangster style with the bigger ones. The grouped I should say coffie can size at 15 ft. But that's becUsebof my lack of elevation control until I learn flats better.


----------



## SlingshotBill (May 29, 2014)

Wes Delaney said:


> Wes Delaney said:
> 
> 
> > SlingshotBill said:
> ...


Oh i thought that post was older but I agree on losing that wrist brace but i was wanting to see you shoot with it on. Haha


----------



## Wes Delaney (Mar 29, 2015)

Went for a walk on on Lucas pond here in northwood, nh. Bill you like the photos. I have video too not much shooting though. Did film myself making the bandset I used today.. Double golds green 1 x 9" 7.5" active. It has some pull that's for sure. It's defiemetly hauling the bigger stones better.
Peace out I have to get some sleep before work tonight!


----------



## Wes Delaney (Mar 29, 2015)

Ok I did some cronograph testing last weekend...
I bought a second b-52. To compare my bands with. The daisy bands averaged aroun 136 anchoring behind my ear. My mandate were about the same. Both bands bumped up to 150 160 with a longer draw.
At this point I cut the bands an inch reducing active band to 6 and a half. I was getting consistent 150s and 160 behind my ear.
I then went triple bands 8 x 1 on the slingshots I just bought. It defiemetly makes much larger dents and has a hell of a pull. I'm assuming though I I won't gain much speed on lighter ammo but decent for heavyer ammo. I need to learn to cut tapers bands.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Wes,

Ok I did some cronograph testing last weekend...
I bought a second b-52. To compare my bands with. The daisy bands averaged aroun 136 anchoring behind my ear. My mandate were about the same. Both bands bumped up to 150 160 with a longer draw.
At this point I cut the bands an inch reducing active band to 6 and a half. I was getting consistent 150s and 160 behind my ear.
I then went triple bands 8 x 1 on the slingshots I just bought. It defiemetly makes much larger dents and has a **** of a pull. I'm assuming though I I won't gain much speed on lighter ammo but decent for heavyer ammo. I need to learn to cut tapers bands.

What is you draw length and what is your ammo weight? I would assume you would get more speed then that with a 35-40" draw, if that is what your draw is ?

wll


----------



## Wes Delaney (Mar 29, 2015)

For the double bands I use marbles in he 3-4 gram range. I got avg. just under 200 top shot 213 FPS when it was 65 out the other day. Three bands is getting me the same results but with heavier rocks. I think I cut the band set for the three Layer to short and the double to long. My draw length is kind of short I'm 5'3". I will measure it. I was going to ask on here for advise on draw length and band suggestions. It's to my understanding golds gym green is the equivalent to theranand silver.
Wes


----------

